# Very Very Rare Swiss Milling Machine Hispano Suiza Lot w/Tooling - $13995



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2019)

Very Very

Don't know about the price but if I were in the market I would surely take a look.



			https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/gresham-very-very-rare-swiss-milling/6993025165.html


----------



## kb58 (Oct 19, 2019)

To me, "rare" means overpriced. Its just a sales tactic, like "you deserve it." The way to shut that down is tell the seller, "so you're saying that parts are expensive and hard or impossible to find?"


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 19, 2019)

Cheap compared to this one....









						Hispano Suiza Carmen: A $1.7 Million EV for Billionaire Collectors
					

After the equally collector-oriented Rimac Concept_One comes the modern reinterpretation of a pre-war Hispano Suiza, limited to 19 units at $1.7 million a pop.




					www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## projectnut (Oct 19, 2019)

The same machine, with the exact same narrative, is being offered on eBay for $14.995.00 plus $1,600.00 shipping  by a machine dealer in Gresham Oregon.  I noticed the Hispano Suiza Carmen  doesn't even come with a vertical head attachment, or rapid speeds on any of the axis.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 19, 2019)

I found the same machine on ebay for more money..... lol









						Items for sale by allmachinesales | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from allmachinesales!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks to be about $10K over priced...


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 19, 2019)

It has been on Craigslist for a long time. Months and months.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 19, 2019)

Nutfarmer said:


> It has been on Craigslist for a long time. Months and months.


Yup, over a year.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2019)

Maybe I’ll go take a look when I get out there.

Offer $1395?


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 21, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Maybe I’ll go take a look when I get out there.
> 
> Offer $1395?


Hey you never know. I don't mean to offend but doesn't it look just like a Dekel or Maho?


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2019)

Sometimes all it takes is a good story at the right time.  

But probably not....


----------

